# Which HDMI cables for components?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello one and all,

As some of you know, I am a newbie in the vast world of home theater configuration. In my research, I have discovered there are several types of HDMI cables. Which one should I use for the following components:

1. Denon AVR X-4000 => Panasonic TCP65ST60

2. Denon AVR X-4000 => Oppo BDP-103

3. Denon AVR X-4000 => cable box

4. Denon AVR X-4000 => XBOX 360

Also, there is a myriad of wire choices out there. I have already decided to go with 12 gauge. Is one brand of wire better than others?

Thanks for your responses!

~Matthew


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

www.monoprice.com has all the new versions of HDMI cables and for that fact any of your wire needs. Don't be fooled into paying big money for HDMI cables.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also here is some good info on wire.... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=i_WCU_gGpJeNFCpFwEzDCA&bvm=bv.50952593,d.dmg


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> www.monoprice.com has all the new versions of HDMI cables and for that fact any of your wire needs. Don't be fooled into paying big money for HDMI cables.


Same place I by all mine too... If you are worried at all just buy their Redmere cables. I would not spend anymore then what the Redmeres cost.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Same place I by all mine too... If you are worried at all just buy their Redmere cables. I would not spend anymore then what the Redmeres cost.


That is exactly what I was looking at: Redmere. But there are a number of choices: ethernet, no ethernet etc...

Are all HDMI cables compatible with the components I mentioned in my original post? If so, I could go with the least technically featured version and save some mone. Thoughts?

~Matthew


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Redmere works great for longer distances. For shorter distances, like between components and your receiver, I have had good luck with the Amazon Basics HDMI cables. The Monoprice ones work well also, but the 24 AWG ones are rather stiff.

Be careful of specs when buying speaker wire. 12 "gauge" without the AWG marking can be anything. Imported wire does not necessarily conform to USA standards. I bought some "12 gauge" Chinese wire and it was about the size of 16 AWG at best. Also, it was copper coated steel. Go with solid copper AWG 12 or 14 and you will be fine.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Are you a big animal lover? Of course, I think the answer is "yes". I worked in pet rescue for a number of years. Not only would I rescue the dog, but also identified triggers and retrained them for a new, healthy and happy life.

Thanks,

Matthew Lennartz


----------

